# North City - W.Ryper



## shipnils (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello all!

I am looking for some information and a photo of the drifter "North City" built 1901 by J.Duthie,Sons & Co.,Aberdeen.
Owned by North Line Steam Fishing Co. Ltd.,Aberdeen, 1901 - 1913.
I wonder if anybody could give me her fishing/port number? A photo would also be great.

Sold 1913 to Swedish owners and renamed "Svea". Norwegian from 1915 and renamed "Storhaug". In use as fishing vessel and later on as a freighter in the coastal trades.
The vessel existed until 1988 when she was rigged down to a barge.

Best regards
Terje Nilsen


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Terje

In the past I have found these people to be very helpfull in looking for photographs of old vessels

Aberdeen Library and Information Services:
Local Studies,
Central Library,
Rosemount Viaduct,
Aberdeen City Council.
AB25 1GW.

Tel: 01224 652512
Fax: 01224 624118
[email protected]


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Here is abit further information

Name
NORTH CITY
Construction
STEEL
Date
1889
Description
Renamed: Svea, Storhaug, Tambur (1954), Jamal (1956), Ingodd (1957)
Renamed 'Svea'
In 1920 owned by B Krovel, Haugesund and renamed 'Storhaug'
Diesel fitted 1947, owned by H Meyer Moen, Trondheim.
In 1954 renamed 'Tambur'
In 1956 renamed 'Jamal'
In 1957 renamed 'Ingodd' and owned by Ole Cnarheim, Bergen.
Builder
DUTHIE
Associated
North Line Steam Fishing Company Limited, Aberdeen


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Terje, I trust you are well.
A400 O/N94544 on Aberdeen register 21/1/1890


regards
Roger


----------



## shipnils (Nov 17, 2006)

Good evening!

Thank you very much for your help "Gdynia" and Roger. 
I will of course try the Aberdeen Library.

Best regards
Terje


----------

